

Area 51: Was the Roswell UFO Really a Soviet Hoax? - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/ufo/area-51-was-the-roswell-ufo-really-a-soviet-hoax-5794200?click=pm_latest

======
gsivil
flag-bait?

